# So excited!



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 3, 2015)

So, I got $20 late from a couple as a Christmas gift. Brenda and Jim didn't know what to get me. She told me, "Go spend it on a bottle." I had one in mind, but didn't know if it'd still be there. Today after volunteering, my mom stops and lets me go into the antique store. Quickly in the window I notice a Hutch. Could it be, I hoped, a Muskegon one? 
Nope. 
I leave it, go back to where the bottle I wanted was, and find it gone. Looking around, I get the feeling and thought of, Go for the Hutch.  
So, coming back around, I pick it up and watch the shopkeepers struggle with a "fainting couch." Offering my service, the third man steps in and says, "No, I just wanted to watch them struggle for a bit." 
I move away, go to a booth I knew from previous trips. I pick up two cool tokens-- oh, and you'll love what I later discover about the first token. I really had an excellent day of buying.
Now, who wants to guess what Hutch I got, or how much I spent on it/all together for the tokens too? Who wants to guess the rarity of the Hutch and age of the better token?


----------



## Bottleworm (Jan 3, 2015)

I want to know what ya found!!!!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 3, 2015)

*Grins* I'm waiting for guesses. When I get a guess on a Hutch, I'll post the Hutch. When I get a guess on the token, I'll post the tokens. When I get a guess on price, you get price. See what a bear of a bear I am? []


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 3, 2015)

The hutch could be one of 20,000 known to exist out there, we'll be guessing forever. Just tell us. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 3, 2015)

Awww. That all? [8D]http://hutchbook.com/Bottle%20Directory/HutchSearchResults.aspx?Primary_Name=J.+F.+Fremion+%2F+Bottling+Works&Manufacturer=&City=Fort+Wayne&Color=&County=&Mold_Type=&State=IN&Plate_Type=&Territory=&Pictures=&Region=&Start_Height=&End_Height=&Country=&Start_Width=&End_Width=&Bottle_Number=&Start_Marked_Year=&End_Marked_Year=&Sub_Categories=&Shape=&All_Embossing=&Rarity=&Front_Embossing=&Added=&Back_Embossing=&Updated=&Base_Embossing=&Comments=&Find_Hutches=Find+Hutchinsons&Source=Attributes






There's the link to this "FORT WAYNE / J.F. FREMION / BOTTLING WORKS" bottle done by A.B. Co. which came into play around 1905. It is more Root green than aqua, has "J. F. F. / 1 4 8 4 / 1" on the bottom and "A. B. Co." on the back heel. It has several bubbles--one huge one I love. It's labeled as Rare on Hutchbook, which for those who don't know that means less than 10 known. The base has the 4-digit number embossed twice, which I don't know if you can see its ghostly image. American Bottle Co. seemed to have that issue a lot. 
So I'm in the antique store, and the bottle I was going to get is gone. I go back to this bottle, look at it again and look at the $19 sticker. I walk around with it, the thought, Go for the Hutch, stuck in my mind. So, I do. There's a Bitters I might go back for.
I get up to the register and ask, "Would you be willing to come down on this?" 
She, with bottle in hand, says, "Well, I don't know. I think I can do 25% off, to 14.50. Then I can go to 10." 
So I'm thinking, Well, I didn't have to say much. I had hoped to get it for 15. 
And we continue speaking, onto the Hutch.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 3, 2015)

That's not all!
One particular booth has all these coins and little items in it. I've got some good stuff from there you'll likely never see elsewhere-- especially for the price!
Now, though, you'll love the token.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 3, 2015)

I'll guess the rarity of the hutch and say it's the only one you own.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 3, 2015)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> I'll guess the rarity of the hutch and say it's the only one you own.



No, I own 2.9 others. I should only have 1 other, but it arrived as .9 of a Hutch, and he replaced it with 2 more-- one identical, one other to get a good feedback on eBay. This newest Hutch had algae and something blue staining it. I cleaned it well, but whatever the blue stuff is... it is staying. Any ideas? Re-use with another product, perhaps? I don't know what it is.  As for the tokens, since no one is humoring me, here's they are:
Beginning in 1862, Civil War Tokens began being minted because of a lack of U.S. Gov't.-minting, people hoarding to increase the value of a shrinking supply of U.S. currency, and stores needing some sort of funds. 
By 1864, Congress not only banned these Store Tokens, but made all private minting illegal. Shocked, all my findings kept pointing back to this token being an early 1860s Civil War Store Token. 
Here is one that recently sold for nearly 30 bucks: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grand-Rapids-Michigan-Civil-War-Token-J-W-Peirce-Dry-Goods-And-Groceries-/201223612193?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed9dca721&nma=true&si=ii%252F7nepuTQnpgROgfc%252FJey6HnuM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 The rarity of this one is at level 2, meaning 2,000 - 5,000 specimens are known. This particular example came in two known variations. I got it for $1. 
At first, I thought it'd be early 1900s. I'm most pleased. These are both cash and advertisement, hence the side with the floral designs' saying "BUSINESS / CARD"
The opposite side says "J. W. PEIRCE / DRY GOODS / AND / GROCERIES / GRAND RAPIDS MICH" 
The other token is an 1960s express token embossed "VA. BEACH-EXPRESSWAY / 10c / NORFOLK"
It was 50 cents, worth a dollar.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 3, 2015)

What city & state is that Fort Wayne hutch from? Nice Addition. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 3, 2015)

Fort Wayne, Indiana.


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice find with your hutch!....exciting to get such a good deal to, Also cool tokens you got there.I have yet to add a Hutch to my collection...one day I hope.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you.  Would you believe I'm more pleased with the token? 
You'll get one. Things tend to come at odd times in odd places. Or, there's always eBay. 
Better pics of the Hutch.


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 4, 2015)

that thing has nice color dude!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you, Spencer.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 4, 2015)

Canadacan said:
			
		

> Nice find with your hutch!....exciting to get such a good deal to, Also cool tokens you got there.I have yet to add a Hutch to my collection...one day I hope.



 The guy I dig Privies with Dug a Canadian Hutch with a Beaver on it a few years ago. I think he still has it & I think it's for sale if Interested in it? Could be your 1st hutch? Let me know. LEON.


----------



## clampman (Jan 4, 2015)

Where Are you from spirit bear. I have the bottle on the left in my bottle case nice find btw


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 4, 2015)

clampman said:
			
		

> Where Are you from spirit bear. I have the bottle on the left in my bottle case nice find btw



Chris, I'm in Muskegon, Michigan. You?
The Napa bottle is common. They were 1860s-1940s(?) Mine is Jackson's Napa Soda Spring's,  circa 1870s. More on it here:
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Birthday-Bottle-m662975.aspxThey're both great finds. I liked it so much I set it in the window for a minute with the other. Lol.


----------



## clampman (Jan 4, 2015)

Im from vacaville ca 30 min from napa ya we got a few they made alot of cool bottles up in that area ill take some pics of what weve dug


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 4, 2015)

Sounds great! They're neat bottles.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice Jacksons soda, They all arent common, but I couldn't tell you which ones are rare, I just know there is one[]. That Hutch is nice too.......Andy


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 4, 2015)

There are two rare ones. Cobalt and green.


----------



## clampman (Jan 4, 2015)

Heres a jackson i have


----------



## clampman (Jan 4, 2015)

And a samuel


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 5, 2015)

That Jackson is a newer version. No idea on the Samuel one.Awesome bottles in any event.


----------



## clampman (Jan 5, 2015)

Ya both nice bottles none the less i also have this one Not as old either but i like the embossing


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 5, 2015)

Priest's?


----------



## clampman (Jan 6, 2015)

Ya


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 6, 2015)

I had the chance to get one, but I thought the image looked somewhat creepy.


----------



## clampman (Jan 6, 2015)

I have another samuel with alot of i think its called whittle or whittling


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 6, 2015)

Whittling is correct if you mean this appearance: Not my bottle.


----------



## Dewfus (Aug 28, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> Awww. That all? [8D]http://hutchbook.com/Bottle Directo...nd_Hutches=Find+Hutchinsons&Source=Attributes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the fort wayne hutch im 30 mins from there would love to find one from there


----------

